# Wo das Boot zu Wasser lassen Bereich Grömitz bis Dahme



## AKor74 (8. Juni 2005)

Moin, da ich Samstag los will, die Vorhersagen mit 2-3 Bft bisher noch vielversprechend sind, wo bitte kann man in diesem Gebiet 

1. das Angeln empfehlen - tagsüber auf Dorsch und Platte
2. wie weit muß man raus - Lot und GPS (Daten) vorhanden
3. wo kann man realtiv nah am Strand parken (ggf. gegen Gebühr) und eine Schlauchyacht wässern

Wer hat Lust mitzukommen, siehe Mitanglervermittlung, ich kann noch eine Person mitnehmen.


----------



## Pilkkönig (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo das Boot zu Wasser lassen Bereich Grömitz bis Dahme*

Das würde mich auch sehr Interessieren. Besser wäre aber noch bei Bliesdorf,da dort ist  der Fisch zurzeit.


----------



## Rudi (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo das Boot zu Wasser lassen Bereich Grömitz bis Dahme*

Moin,

ihr könnt direkt in Bliesdorf am Strand slippen. Kostet für Gäste ´n 10er.
Schlüssel gibts in der Kneipe.

Rudi.


----------



## AKor74 (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo das Boot zu Wasser lassen Bereich Grömitz bis Dahme*

Wo liegt denn dieses Bliesdorf, MAP24 findet nur eines irgendwo in Osten. Kann man da auch sein Auto unbeaufsichtigt stehen lassen?


----------



## Pilkkönig (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo das Boot zu Wasser lassen Bereich Grömitz bis Dahme*

Ja kann man.Das ist 2km unter Grömitz


----------



## AKor74 (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo das Boot zu Wasser lassen Bereich Grömitz bis Dahme*

O.K., ich werde dann Samstag rechtzeitig losfahren und mir die Gegend ansehen. Hoffentlich klappts auch mit den Fängen.


----------



## AKor74 (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo das Boot zu Wasser lassen Bereich Grömitz bis Dahme*

Sagt mal, kann es wirklich sein, dass für Pelzerhaken Morgens 2 Bft angesagt ist und in Boltenhagen eine 4, liegt doch nur 24km Luftline entfernt. Schützt das Land wirklich so gut, das kaum mit Seegang zu rechnen ist und genau gegenüber würde man nicht mehr rausfahren?


----------



## Pilkkönig (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo das Boot zu Wasser lassen Bereich Grömitz bis Dahme*

Das ist Landschutz. Kannst mit 3 rechnen.
Bin Samstag auch draussen.


----------



## Berat (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo das Boot zu Wasser lassen Bereich Grömitz bis Dahme*

Tach! Ich bin vorletzten Samstach (mein "g" ist kaputt) noch um *22.00 Uhr*  in Süssau ins Wasser gegangen, nachdem es in Dazendorf (West 6) wegen der Brandung unmöglich war zu slippen . In Süssau war unter Land fast Ententeich. Die Dorsche haben bei 4-5 m Wassertiefe ganz artig fast jeden Wurf beantwortet. Der Parkplatz war leer, die Schranke hoch. Bin um 24.00 Uhr wieder mit voller Kiste abgefahren (einer mit knapp 70 cm, der Rest gut massig, Untermassige released).


----------



## AKor74 (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo das Boot zu Wasser lassen Bereich Grömitz bis Dahme*

Stimmt, da war was. Ja ich war an dem Samstag in Bliesdorf und habe den für mich bisher größten Dorsch erlegt. 64cm an einer 10g-40g Spinnrute mit 35er Pilker. Klasse Drill. Geangelt habe ich bei 14m Tiefe, 45 Minuten, dann hatte ich 12 Stück und bin wieder nach Hause gefahren. 2,4kg reies Filet sind es geworden, für einen Kurztripp nicht schlecht.

Wind war schon heftig, mindestens 4, aber durch den "Landschutz" (jetzt bin ich schlauer) halt kein Wellengang.

Vielen Dank, ich werde dort öfter hinfahren, vorallem weil der Parkplatz kostenlos ist und man nicht weit rausfahren muß, um auf Tiefe zu kommen.


----------



## sunny (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo das Boot zu Wasser lassen Bereich Grömitz bis Dahme*

12 Stück in 45 min., na das hat sich doch gelohnt #6 . 

Petri zu deinen schönen Dorschen. Machen echt Spass an so'ner Blinkerrute. In Bliesdorf war ich auch schon mal zum Blinkern. 

Müsste doch für dich und deine Schlauchyacht optimal sein.

sunny #h


----------



## Todd (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo das Boot zu Wasser lassen Bereich Grömitz bis Dahme*

@sunny & AKor
Moin,
gibt es denn in Bliesdorf eine gute Einsetzmöglichkeit ? Habe auch ein Schlauchi,brauche also nicht unbedingt eine Slipanlage,nur dicht ans Wasser sollte man kommen,da ich das Boot auf einem Trailer habe.

Gruß,Thorsten


----------



## AKor74 (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo das Boot zu Wasser lassen Bereich Grömitz bis Dahme*

@ Todd, besser geht nicht. Mit Trailer kannste direkts über die betonierte Slippe ins Wasser fahren, löhnst allerdings 10€. 

Wenn du die Yacht auf dem Trailer dorthinbringen kannst und dann nur Slipräder benutzt, du also unter der Kette (ohne Motor) durchpasst, dann ist es kostenlos. 

Das Auto kannst du 150m entfernt auf einem kostenlosen Parkplatz abstellen.
Ein großes Geschäft kannst du im kostenlosen Toilettenhäuschen verrichten, gibt sogar fliessend Wasser.

@ Sunny, ja 12 Stück in der kurzen Zeit sind schon Klasse, vor allem weil 10 Stück Ü40 waren, es war sehr warm, so dass ich der Haltbarkeitwegen lieber zurückgefahren bin.
Ich werde mir jetzt erstmal eine Thermofischkiste bauen.


----------



## sunny (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo das Boot zu Wasser lassen Bereich Grömitz bis Dahme*

@Todd

Ist überhaupt kein Problem mit nem Schlauchi ins Wasser zu kommen. 

In Bliesdorf fährst du einfach Richtung Strand bis du auf eine Stelle triffts, wo du nur rechts oder links fahren kannst. Hier hälst du dich links Richtung Restaurant "Zum Seeräubernest", ich meine so hieß das.  

Direkt unterhalb des Restaurants ist ne Betonslippe. Da kannst du mit nem Schlauchi bestens ins Wasser.

sunny #h


----------



## Brandungsfutzi (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo das Boot zu Wasser lassen Bereich Grömitz bis Dahme*

Hallo Sunny,

den Weg hast Du richtig erklärt und das Restaurant heißt auch Seeräubernest!

Gruß
Volker


----------



## sunny (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wo das Boot zu Wasser lassen Bereich Grömitz bis Dahme*

@Brandungsfutzi

Danke für den Hinweis #6 . War mir nicht mehr ganz sicher, bin ja auch erst einmal da gewesen. Aber im Herbst greife ich wieder an. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal wieder.  

Was macht dein Campingplatz, alles im Griff?

Olaf #h


----------



## XR-Kalle (27. April 2012)

*AW: Wo das Boot zu Wasser lassen Bereich Grömitz bis Dahme*



sunny schrieb:


> @Todd
> 
> Ist überhaupt kein Problem mit nem Schlauchi ins Wasser zu kommen.
> 
> ...



Sehr altes Thema aber mich würde mal interessieren,ob es die besagte Slipstelle unterhalb des Restaurant`s immer noch gibt und ob man sie jederzeit nutzen kann?
Ich möchte morgen mit nem Kumpel+Kleinboot irgendwo in der Nähe von Dahme bis Bliesdorf fischen und bräuchte dringend nen Tip,wo man dass auch schon morgens um 6Uhr machen kann?

Besten Dank und Gruß
Jens


----------



## weserangler (28. April 2012)

*AW: Wo das Boot zu Wasser lassen Bereich Grömitz bis Dahme*

Das Slippen im Grömitzer Yachthafen kostet auch 10€. Dafür, dass ich dort sauber gepflasterten Straßenbelag und keinen Sand habe, würde ich das Slippen dort bevorzugen. Die zwei Kilometer nach Bliesdorf sind mit dem Boot in wenigen Minuten erreichbar und machen den Bock daher auch nicht fett.

PS: einen Schlüssel muss man sich auch nicht selber holen, die Schranke öffnet bei Knopfdruck automatisch 

Gruß

weserangler


----------



## elbetaler (29. April 2012)

*AW: Wo das Boot zu Wasser lassen Bereich Grömitz bis Dahme*

In Grömitz zieht man sich an der Schranke eine Karte, die beim Hafenmeister freigeschaltet wird. Also braucht man dafür keine extra Gebühr entrichten. Bei der Gelegenheit wird dann auch das Slippen mit 10€ bezahlt. Kommt man, bevor der Hafenmeister da ist, muss man selbst die Karte am Automaten freischalten. Die Gebühr ist gering. Auto und Trailer müssen auf den Aussenparkplatz gebracht werden. Deshalb wiederholt sich nach dem Angeln das mit der Schranke. Slippgebühr natürlich nur einmal.
Der überspülte Bereich der Slippe (Holzbohlen) ist sauglatt! Aufpassen, sonst gibts richtig Schmerzen!

Petri und Tschüss.


----------

